# Automation tester as software engineer(189) ?



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have 7 years IT experience in automation testing.

I am an Automation tester, and use Automation testing tools and scripting languages for writing scripts. I am thinking of getting accessed under Software engineer (189 visa) rather than 261314 - Software tester (190 visa) as there is only one state which has Software tester occupation open.

Can anybody pls suggest me on how can I create my profile so that i can be assessed for 189 subclass under software engineer ?? 
Should I keep the same skills i.e. Automation tools, scripting etc and get accessed under software engineer or should I completely change my roles and responsibilities as a developer and apply under software engineer.

Any Automation Tester person who got his visa as a software engineer can be of great help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi singh423, 

first of all: Lying to DIBP (or any other immigration department) is a _very bad idea_. Note that DIBP and ACS sometimes perform employment verification and may call your former employers or even show up at the office. 

That said, many people have tasks/responsibilities with a certain overlap between multiple ANZSCO codes. Automation testers are closer to software engineers / developers than manual testers. DIBP and ACS define "full time" employment as 20+hrs/week. So if half of your work time is used to write code, you are well within right to apply as "Software Engineer". For example, a Microsoft Software Development Engineer in Test would definitely fulfill the requirements for "Software Engineer". I worked as a lecturer/researcher at a university but also got assessed as "Software Engineer" because I could argue that more than half of my tasks at work were close to that ANZSCO code. I did not "hide" that I was also teaching and doing other things (writing papers etc.) - the honest approach is always better with DIBP!


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks espresso , if you have any automation testing roles and responsibilities which i can put as Software engineer , can you please provide me as sample ?

Any seniors, who being automation tester got accessed as Software engineer, can you please provide inputs to me and send me their roles and responsibilities as sample ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ron_Aus (Jan 26, 2014)

*Last designation as Test Lead want to apply under Software Engineer*

Hello and Good day to everyone who are part of this forum !! I am in the initial stages of applying for ACS as 'Software Engineer'. I am from India and would like to list down the queries below.

I have worked in 2 companies. Roles peformed are similar to Software Engineer , ie extracting requirements , design , development , testing ( manual + automation) . 
However in my last company , I had 3 designations , initially 'Project Engineer' , then 'Senior Software Engineer' , finally while exiting the company my designation was 'Test Lead.' I can get the notarised reference letter from my previous company manager stating the roles/responsibilties and designations. 

However while exiting the last company in the company letter head release letter only my final designation ie "Test Lead" is mentioned ( written like this :- the designation held by him at the time of leaving was 'Test Lead'). I don't have any supporting documents on _company letter head_ that I had also held the designations of 'Project Engineer' and 'Senior Software Engineer' ( can only mention them on the notarised reference letter)

When I upload my experience details in ACS website I see that it asks for 'Position Title' and the supporting docs for a company. Since I am applying for role Software Engineer will it be appropiate to give 'Test Lead ' as the 'Position Title' since this is was the last designation that I had held in my previous company. 

a) Will this be a deterrent for granting me proper ACS under 'Software Engineer ' role ? I can upload the notarised reference letter where all the designations and roles/responsibilities are mentioned.

b) Also even if I am granted proper ACS under 'Software Engineer ' role will there be a problem created by Case Officer while visa submission and he might ask for proof of all the designations on company letter head?

Your speedy help and suggestions will be appreciated greatly.

Thanks , 
Ron_Aus


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi I've got my assesment done under software tester and was rejeted by Victoria for 261314 code but now I want to reasses my skills again as software engineer so, that I can apply under 189 code which will earn more oppurtunities for me. 

I will only add development roles along with manual tester roles.

Will I have to change my occupation in EOI or will I've to file a new EOI.

Will this create a problem if I get invite under 189.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone

Did Anybody of you who posted queries here got PR and what is the status now as I can see posts are of two years back. I am from Software test automation Background and looking for ACS Assessment and then for PR so need to clear this first.


----------

